# Cina / USA - tensione altissima



## pazzomania (1 Agosto 2022)

Come riportato da tutte le fonti, pare ormai probabile che domani la Speaker della Camera degli Stati Uniti, Nancy Pelosi, visiterà Taiwan.

La Cina ha già minacciato risposte militari, gli Usa in quel caso sarebbero obbligati ad intervenire.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come riportato da tutte le fonti, pare ormai probabile che domani la Speaker della Camera degli Stati Uniti, Nancy Pelosi, visiterà Taiwan.
> 
> La Cina ha già minacciato risposte militari, gli Usa in quel caso sarebbero obbligati ad intervenire.



Sta vecchiaccia, farebbe meglio a scavalcare Taiwan e volare dritta.

Ampiamente evitabile, ci sono già abbastanza problemi oggi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come riportato da tutte le fonti, pare ormai probabile che domani la Speaker della Camera degli Stati Uniti, Nancy Pelosi, visiterà Taiwan.
> 
> La Cina ha già minacciato risposte militari, gli Usa in quel caso sarebbero obbligati ad intervenire.



Poca tensione in giro per il mondo,quindi perchè non provocarne un altro piccolo pizzico,tanto,che male può fare ?  
Intanto Xi...«Coloro che giocano con il fuoco si bruceranno»


----------



## pazzomania (1 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Poca tensione in giro per il mondo,quindi perchè non provocarne un altro piccolo pizzico,tanto,che male può fare ?
> Intanto Xi...«Coloro che giocano con il fuoco si bruceranno»



Capisco i giochi di potere, in fondo ne abbiamo tratto vantaggio per decenni, ma qua siamo alla provocazione pura.

Lasciassero le cose come stanno.. che tanto resteranno così ancora per lungo tempo.


----------



## Rivera10 (1 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come riportato da tutte le fonti, pare ormai probabile che domani la Speaker della Camera degli Stati Uniti, Nancy Pelosi, visiterà Taiwan.
> 
> La Cina ha già minacciato risposte militari, gli Usa in quel caso sarebbero obbligati ad intervenire.


Al solito se le vanno a cercare....


----------



## Swaitak (1 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come riportato da tutte le fonti, pare ormai probabile che domani la Speaker della Camera degli Stati Uniti, Nancy Pelosi, visiterà Taiwan.
> 
> La Cina ha già minacciato risposte militari, gli Usa in quel caso sarebbero obbligati ad intervenire.


se si mettono a distruggere Taiwan torniamo nel medioevo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Agosto 2022)

Onestamente non comprendo perché la tizia non possa andare a Taiwan e viene vista come chissà quale provocazione. Possibile che adesso anche solo discutere sia vista come chissà quale minaccia?

Se post incontro verranno fuori accordi strani allora posso capire, ma partire già a muso duro lo trovo veramente ridicolo e lo trovo un segno di debolezza estrema


----------



## Swaitak (1 Agosto 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Onestamente non comprendo perché la tizia non possa andare a Taiwan e viene vista come chissà quale provocazione. Possibile che adesso anche solo discutere sia vista come chissà quale minaccia?
> 
> Se post incontro verranno fuori accordi strani allora posso capire, ma partire già a muso duro lo trovo veramente ridicolo


se i cinesi minacciano, ne discutano su Skype anziche scassare i maglioni sempre e comunque


----------



## pazzomania (1 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> se si mettono a distruggere Taiwan torniamo nel medioevo



Non fosse che tutti i nostri risparmi sudatissimi finirebbero bruciati in seguito ai crolli dei mercati, non sarebbe così brutto

Rallentamento della tecnologizzazione sfrenata, guerra lontanissima da noi in cui forse non verremmo coinvolti (qui son meno convinto, ma è possibile)

Ovviamente è una provocazione, meglio nessun conflitto ne altro.

Possibile che sia un bluff e alla fine la Pelosi tiri dritto col suo bi-elica.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Agosto 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Onestamente non comprendo perché la tizia non possa andare a Taiwan e viene vista come chissà quale provocazione. Possibile che adesso anche solo discutere sia vista come chissà quale minaccia?
> 
> Se post incontro verranno fuori accordi strani allora posso capire, ma partire già a muso duro lo trovo veramente ridicolo e lo trovo un segno di debolezza estrema



Perché Taiwan non esiste tecnicamente, è territorio cinese momentaneamente ribelle.

È come dare uno schiaffo alla Cina.

Ci sta si incaxxino i musi gialli.


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Capisco i giochi di potere, in fondo ne abbiamo tratto vantaggio per decenni, ma qua siamo alla provocazione pura.
> 
> Lasciassero le cose come stanno.. che tanto resteranno così ancora per lungo tempo.


Gli USA fanno la lora partita, dare in pasto ai Cinesi un settore strategico come quello dei chip prodotti a Taiwan, per loro equivale ad un suicidio economico. Qualcosa faranno.

Non dico sia giusto, hai ragione, ma é logico mi vien da dire.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Gli USA fanno la lora partita, dare in pasto ai Cinesi un settore strategico come quello dei chip prodotti a Taiwan, per loro equivale ad un suicidio economico. Qualcosa faranno.
> 
> Non dico sia giusto, hai ragione, ma é logico mi vien da dire.



Per me il problema non sono i chip, non quello vero.


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Agosto 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Onestamente non comprendo perché la tizia non possa andare a Taiwan e viene vista come chissà quale provocazione. Possibile che adesso anche solo discutere sia vista come chissà quale minaccia?
> 
> Se post incontro verranno fuori accordi strani allora posso capire, ma partire già a muso duro lo trovo veramente ridicolo e lo trovo un segno di debolezza estrema


I cinesi considerano Taiwan parte integrante della Cina. Peraltro solo pochi Stati hanno riconosciuto Taiwan come stato sovrano e tra questi, curiosamente, non ci sono gli Stati Uniti.
La vicenda di Taiwan ha per i cinesi una doppia valenza: interna (Taiwan è cinese) e di conseguenza esterna (se Taiwan è cinese, non permetteremo a nessuno, men che meno ai nostri rivali, di impicciarsi nei nostri affari interni).


----------



## Dexter (1 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Perché Taiwan non esiste tecnicamente, è territorio cinese momentaneamente ribelle.
> 
> È come dare uno schiaffo alla Cina.
> 
> Ci sta si incaxxino i musi gialli.


Ed ovviamente, se accadrà qualcosa, sarà TUTTA colpa dei cinesi. Perché poverina Nancy era lì solo per un'innocua visita  in una "stato" NON riconosciuto indipendente dalla Cina..


----------



## Dexter (1 Agosto 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Peraltro solo pochi Stati hanno riconosciuto Taiwan come stato sovrano e tra questi, curiosamente, non ci sono gli Stati Uniti.


Ah ecco, non ricordavo male allora. Grazie per la precisazione fondamentale


----------



## pazzomania (1 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ed ovviamente, se accadrà qualcosa, sarà TUTTA colpa dei cinesi. Perché poverina Nancy era lì solo per un'innocua visita  in una "stato" NON riconosciuto indipendente dalla Cina..



Sarebbe una provocazione totalmente gratuita, moralmente da condannare gli USA, senza dubbio.

Ma non voglio essere ipocrita, faccio parte del "sistema" ,ne ho tratto e ne traggo giovamento, non posso che essere anti-cinese e filo-occidentale 

Ma questo non significa non vedere cosa è giusto e cosa no


----------



## Swaitak (1 Agosto 2022)

l'embargo ai prodotti cinesi sarebbe poi l'harakiri perfetto


----------



## Sam (1 Agosto 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Onestamente non comprendo perché la tizia non possa andare a Taiwan e viene vista come chissà quale provocazione. Possibile che adesso anche solo discutere sia vista come chissà quale minaccia?


Beh, è ovvio che sia così.
La RPC è l’unica Cina riconosciuta ufficialmente, quindi ci sta che guardi con sospetto ogni interazione con un territorio non riconosciuto, che si autoproclama la legittima Cina.
È lo stesso motivo per il quale Israele si arrabbia ogni qual volta c’è un’interazione diplomatica con l’autorità Palestinese.



Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se post incontro verranno fuori accordi strani allora posso capire, ma partire già a muso duro lo trovo veramente ridicolo e lo trovo un segno di debolezza estrema


La RPC sta ricordando agli USA che lei è la legittima Cina, e che Taiwan prima o poi dovrà accettare lo status quo e ritornare a far parte del Paese.
È un modo come un altro per far capire al mondo che non accetteranno intromissioni nella loro sfera d’influenza.

Il problema, e l’ho già detto più volte, è che l’area in questione non è l’Ucraina, di cui non frega niente a nessuno.
Quella zona è una bomba ad orologeria, e sarà difficile preservare gli equilibri in caso di conflitto. L’escalation è dietro l’angolo.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> l'embargo ai prodotti cinesi sarebbe poi l'harakiri perfetto



Beh si torna al Made in Italy comunque tra pochi mesi, no?

Oppure i cinesini sfruttati ci fanno comodo in realtà???


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> l'embargo ai prodotti cinesi sarebbe poi l'harakiri perfetto



Ecco,lo sapevo,mi toccherà fare richiesta per il RdC


----------



## Swaitak (1 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ecco,lo sapevo,mi toccherà fare richiesta per il RdC


diventeremo 60 milioni di RDC di questo passo , vabbè da un lato ci grattiamo la ciolla, non male


----------



## Sam (1 Agosto 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> *I cinesi considerano Taiwan parte integrante della Cina. Peraltro solo pochi Stati hanno riconosciuto Taiwan come stato sovrano e tra questi, curiosamente, non ci sono gli Stati Uniti.*
> La vicenda di Taiwan ha per i cinesi una doppia valenza: interna (Taiwan è cinese) e di conseguenza esterna (se Taiwan è cinese, non permetteremo a nessuno, men che meno ai nostri rivali, di impicciarsi nei nostri affari interni).


Non è esatto.
Taiwan non è riconoscibile come stato sovrano perché riconoscerla vuol dire non riconoscere la RPC.

La questione è semplice:
- la RPC considera se stessa l’unica Cina e Taiwan è una sua provincia ribelle.
- Taiwan (o meglio ROC) considera la Cina continentale ostaggio del Partito Comunista, e parte integrante del paese, al punto che Taipei, l’attuale capitale, è considerata provvisoria, in quanto la vera città capitale rimane Nanchino.

Gli USA, come tutti i paesi del mondo, inizialmente riconoscevano la Repubblica di Cina (l’attuale Taiwan) come Cina, e infatti erano loro a detenere il posto nel CdS delle Nazioni Unite, in quanto la ROC è l’erede del Kuomintang di Chang Kai Shek.
Tuttavia, dopo la vittoria delle forze comuniste nella Cina continentale, si è riconosciuta la RPC come Cina, e quindi Taiwan è stata relegata al ruolo di paese a riconoscimento limitato.

Questo per dire che Taiwan non aspira al l’indipendenza da Pechino.
Taiwan aspira a soppiantare il governo di Pechino, perché lo considera illegittimo, proprio come Pechino considera illegittimo il governo di Taipei.
In sostanza, una coesistenza, con riconoscimento di entrambi, è impossibile.


----------



## Djici (1 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Perché Taiwan non esiste tecnicamente, è territorio cinese momentaneamente ribelle.
> 
> È come dare uno schiaffo alla Cina.
> 
> Ci sta si incaxxino i musi gialli.


Sarei curioso di sapere se questa visita sarà la prima della storia di un dirigente americano a Taiwan. Se non fosse la prima non vedo perché questa ennesima visita sia uno schiaffo alla Cina che porti irremediabilmente ad una guerra.
I schiaffi "diplomatici" ne prendono tutti i paesi o quasi. Ogni giorno o quasi. 
Quando Putin ci minacciava con il nucleare era uno schiaffo anche quello.
Non e che siano partiti gli aerei per bombardare mosca.
E ora cosa vogliono questi cinesi?
Un diplomatico non può andare in un paese? Ma veramente siamo arrivati a questo punto?


----------



## Andris (1 Agosto 2022)

sono giorni e giorni che va avanti questa situazione tragicomica, prima e dopo la telefonata Biden-Xi Jinping
sono stati gli stessi servizi americani a dire alla vecchia di darsi una calmata...

si parlava di aerei da guerra cinesi che scortano il volo federale americano...

ora non l'hanno previsto ufficialmente, ma potrebbe fare toccata e fuga stile spot
per la serie "faccio danni e me ne scappo"

peraltro pure Biden ha detto di non sostenere l'indipendenza di Taiwan...


----------



## Blu71 (1 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come riportato da tutte le fonti, pare ormai probabile che domani la Speaker della Camera degli Stati Uniti, Nancy Pelosi, visiterà Taiwan.
> 
> La Cina ha già minacciato risposte militari, gli Usa in quel caso sarebbero obbligati ad intervenire.



Ma gli USA non hanno niente di meglio da fare che andare in giro a provocare gli altri?


----------



## Zenos (1 Agosto 2022)

Occhio che questi liberano la zanzara con l'AIDS.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (1 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come riportato da tutte le fonti, pare ormai probabile che domani la Speaker della Camera degli Stati Uniti, Nancy Pelosi, visiterà Taiwan.
> 
> La Cina ha già minacciato risposte militari, gli Usa in quel caso sarebbero obbligati ad intervenire.


Questa non era l'eroina anti-guerrafondaio trump che veniva esaltata dalla stampa? 

Vedo che PD è simbolo di ipocrisia anche dall'altra parte dell'oceano...


----------



## pazzomania (1 Agosto 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Sarei curioso di sapere se questa visita sarà la prima della storia di un dirigente americano a Taiwan. Se non fosse la prima non vedo perché questa ennesima visita sia uno schiaffo alla Cina che porti irremediabilmente ad una guerra.
> I schiaffi "diplomatici" ne prendono tutti i paesi o quasi. Ogni giorno o quasi.
> Quando Putin ci minacciava con il nucleare era uno schiaffo anche quello.
> Non e che siano partiti gli aerei per bombardare mosca.
> ...



Qui potrei dire inesattezze, ma non penso sia la prima volta.

La riunificazione con Taiwan è uno degli obbiettivi prefissati nell' agenda Cinese da qui al breve futuro.

Comunque Taiwan NON È UN PAESE, Taiwan è Cina, riconosciuto dagli Usa stessi.


----------



## Andris (1 Agosto 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Sarei curioso di sapere se questa visita sarà la prima della storia di un dirigente americano a Taiwan. Se non fosse la prima non vedo perché questa ennesima visita sia uno schiaffo alla Cina che porti irremediabilmente ad una guerra.
> I schiaffi "diplomatici" ne prendono tutti i paesi o quasi. Ogni giorno o quasi.
> Quando Putin ci minacciava con il nucleare era uno schiaffo anche quello.
> Non e che siano partiti gli aerei per bombardare mosca.
> ...


dal 1979 gli USA riconoscono ufficialmente la posizione della "Cina unica" e c'erano delle restrizioni alle relazioni diplomatiche con Taipei, poi nel dicembre 2016 Trump per la prima volta ha parlato al telefono con il presidente locale di Taiwan che voleva congratularsi per l'elezione e il segretario di stato Pompeo ha annunciato di togliere le restrizioni a gennaio 2021 poco prima di cambio presidenza


----------



## Milanoide (1 Agosto 2022)

Uffa, che palle. 
Ci stanno rubando tutto, anche i luoghi di inizio delle guerre mondiali.
Ma non si potrebbe partire ancora da Sarajevo ?


----------



## pazzomania (1 Agosto 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Uffa, che palle.
> Ci stanno rubando tutto, anche i luoghi di inizio delle guerre mondiali.
> Ma non si potrebbe partire ancora da Sarajevo ?



Belgrado non è lontana da Sarajevo.


----------



## Sam (1 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma gli USA non hanno niente di meglio da fare che andare in giro a provocare gli altri?


Gli USA si trovano in una situazione precaria nella zona.
Il problema è nato quando hanno deciso di fare fuori la potenza asiatica egemone del periodo, il Giappone, sostenendo economicamente la Cina durante la Seconda Guerra Sino-Giapponese, e poi combattendoli nel fronte del Pacifico nella Seconda Guerra Mondiale.

Gli USA dovevano fermare il tentativo giapponese di creare la sua Sfera di Co-prosperità, che avrebbe dovuto rendere l’Asia indipendente dalle potenze coloniali occidentali, e unita in una sorta di unità commerciale con il Giappone come potenza guida.
Per far questo, e ottenere il controllo nell’area, hanno fatto lo stesso gioco che fanno da anni con Al Qaeda e l’ISIS: ovvero armare i rivali dei tuoi nemici fino a renderli pericolosi.

Dopo aver annientato il Giappone e trasformato in un protettorato, hanno annullato, insieme all’URSS, ogni possibilità per la Corea di diventare una potenza, andando a dividerla in due paesi in lotta fra loro, e andando a dimezzare il potenziale mercato interno.
Azzopata la Corea, e tenuto al guinzaglio il Giappone, l’unico paese libero rimasto a prendere il posto di potenza egemone era proprio la Cina.
Con la rottura con l’URSS la Cina è uscita dal cono d’ombra di Mosca, ha costruito un suo mercato interno con il suo capitalismo di Stato, e adesso sta diventando una potenza industriale in grado di fare concorrenza nei mercati esteri.
In sostanza, come per l’ISIS, è diventato il nemico pubblico numero 1 dell’area.
Il problema è che l’errore commesso in Ucraina, ha portato la Russia tra le braccia di Pechino.
Si sta creando un blocco di paesi con politiche anti-USA che non sarà facile da scalfire.
Non sono amici, sia chiaro, ma hanno gli stessi interessi. E si sa che in politica estera vale sempre il detto “_il nemico del mio nemico è mio amico_”.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Non è esatto.
> Taiwan non è riconoscibile come stato sovrano perché riconoscerla vuol dire non riconoscere la RPC.
> 
> La questione è semplice:
> ...



Esatto. Sono di fatto due Cine teoricamente paritarie e in situazione di stallo da decenni.

La questione è molto delicata.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Gli USA si trovano in una situazione precaria nella zona.
> Il problema è nato quando hanno deciso di fare fuori la potenza asiatica egemone del periodo, il Giappone, sostenendo economicamente la Cina durante la Seconda Guerra Sino-Giapponese, e poi combattendoli nel fronte del Pacifico nella Seconda Guerra Mondiale.
> 
> Gli USA dovevano fermare il tentativo giapponese di creare la sua Sfera di Co-prosperità, che avrebbe dovuto rendere l’Asia indipendente dalle potenze coloniali occidentali, e unita in una sorta di unità commerciale con il Giappone come potenza guida.
> ...



Grazie per la tua ricostruzione. Io, molto più semplicisticamente, vedo solo uno Stato che per affermare i suoi interessi economici non esita a mettere a rischio gli tutti gli altri Paesi.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Agosto 2022)

Non so se sia fake, perché non parlo cinese.

Ma gira un video di una torre di Mosca che fa girare sui led il messaggio:
"Cina, la Russia è con te"


----------



## Ambrole (1 Agosto 2022)

Usa e Europa sono in caduta libera dal punto di vista politico economico. Gli Usa non si rassegnano a questa evidenza e provano a smuovere situazioni. Ovviamente non c'è nulla che possano realmente fare, anche perché appena fanno qualcosa la sbagliano, come nella questione russa che ha ottenuto come unico risultato quello di accelerare la nascita di questo nuovo polo


----------



## pazzomania (1 Agosto 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Usa e Europa sono in caduta libera dal punto di vista politico economico. Gli Usa non si rassegnano a questa evidenza e provano a smuovere situazioni. Ovviamente non c'è nulla che possano realmente fare, anche perché appena fanno qualcosa la sbagliano, come nella questione russa che ha ottenuto come unico risultato quello di accelerare la nascita di questo nuovo polo



Purtroppo per noi, è come dici.
Proprio per questo prima scrivevo che non bisogna essere ipocriti.
Sono per la "giustizia", ma col giusto grado di paraculismo.
Senza ammazzare nessuno, ma sono concorde col fare tutto il possibile per non perdere lo scettro che per ora appartiene ancora a noi.

Gli haters dell' occidente, sono certissimo che sarebbe i più lamentosi se il nostro benessere scendesse del 50%
Cascherebbero sicuramente dal pero.


----------



## Djici (1 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Esatto. Sono di fatto due Cine teoricamente paritarie e in situazione di stallo da decenni.
> 
> La questione è molto delicata.


Situazione difficile. Esatto. E a Taipei non sono nemmeno uniti (certo lo sono contro la Cina) tra quelli che sono per una posizione che sembra più dura (quelli che non riconoscono il governo di Pechino come governo dell'unica Cina) e quelli che sembrano avere una posizione più morbida (quelli che sono per Taiwan INDIPENDENTE).
Più morbida perché non e che vogliono prendere il controllo della Cina continentale... Ma forse la loro posizione e ancora peggio per la Cina. Perché? Perché sanno che la posizione numero 1 non avrà mai effetti su di loro. Nessun paese andrà a dire che vero governo della Cina sia quello di Taipei e non quello di Pechino... Mentre la posizione numero 2 potrebbe avere risultati nel futuro... Ovvero l'indipendenza.
Sembra impossibile...

Ci vuole @Trumpusconi a dare una lezione


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Agosto 2022)

"Con le donne non ci sarebbe la guerra", vero Boris?

Kamala Harris, Pelosi, Truss, Meloni...

Mi sa che per la prossima guerra mondiale non ci saranno problemi di parità di genere.


----------



## Nomaduk (1 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come riportato da tutte le fonti, pare ormai probabile che domani la Speaker della Camera degli Stati Uniti, Nancy Pelosi, visiterà Taiwan.
> 
> La Cina ha già minacciato risposte militari, gli Usa in quel caso sarebbero obbligati ad intervenire.



Preparano il terreno per la tgm. Niente di nuovo.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> "Con le donne non ci sarebbe la guerra", vero Boris?
> 
> Kamala Harris, Pelosi, Truss, Meloni...
> 
> Mi sa che per la prossima guerra mondiale non ci saranno problemi di parità di genere.



Oppure finalmente torneranno a cucinare, stirare, badare ai figli, senza per questo sentirsi sminuite e moralmente stuprate


----------



## __king george__ (1 Agosto 2022)

la Cina minaccia di "usare l'esercito"

gli Usa spostano la portaerei Ronald Regan e il suo gruppo d'attacco vicino a Taiwan nel Mar delle Filippine

IL FATTO QUOTIDIANO


----------



## alexpozzi90 (2 Agosto 2022)

La Cina può sbraitare quanto vuole, ma non è neanche vicina a essere pericolosa per la talassocrazia USA, contando che pure il Giappone si sta riarmando e se si svegliano fuori i jappo, altro che Cina...


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Agosto 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Situazione difficile. Esatto. E a Taipei non sono nemmeno uniti (certo lo sono contro la Cina) tra quelli che sono per una posizione che sembra più dura (quelli che non riconoscono il governo di Pechino come governo dell'unica Cina) e quelli che sembrano avere una posizione più morbida (quelli che sono per Taiwan INDIPENDENTE).
> Più morbida perché non e che vogliono prendere il controllo della Cina continentale... Ma forse la loro posizione e ancora peggio per la Cina. Perché? Perché sanno che la posizione numero 1 non avrà mai effetti su di loro. Nessun paese andrà a dire che vero governo della Cina sia quello di Taipei e non quello di Pechino... Mentre la posizione numero 2 potrebbe avere risultati nel futuro... Ovvero l'indipendenza.
> Sembra impossibile...
> 
> Ci vuole @Trumpusconi a dare una lezione


Situazione spinosa, si spera non troppo.
Sto ancora lavorando, quest'estate proprio non vogliono lasciarmi tranquillo ahaha
Domani se mi ricordo provo un po' a riassumere


----------



## livestrong (2 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Situazione spinosa, si spera non troppo.
> Sto ancora lavorando, quest'estate proprio non vogliono lasciarmi tranquillo ahaha
> Domani se mi ricordo provo un po' a riassumere


A me basta sapere se devo iniziare a prender libri di grammatica cinese per mio figlio


----------



## Davidoff (2 Agosto 2022)

Ho come l'impressione che gli Usa stiano anticipando la resa dei conti con la Cina in quell'area. Da diverso tempo alcuni esponenti della burocrazia e dell'esercito Usa hanno avvertito che entro 5-10 anni i cinesi li avranno raggiunti e superati anche in ambito militare, poiché in quella zona si aspettano un qualche tipo di intervento cinese a breve avrebbe senso farlo ora che sono ancora in vantaggio. Evitare una guerra totale magari, ma anche solo mostrare una superiorità schiacciante pacificherebbe per qualche decennio la zona.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> A me basta sapere se devo iniziare a prender libri di grammatica cinese per mio figlio



Credo che dovrai insegnargli graffiti e pittura rupestre.


----------



## danjr (2 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> se si mettono a distruggere Taiwan torniamo nel medioevo


Taiwan è essenziale per preservare il mondo come lo conosciamo. Certo, se tornassimo nel
Medio evo non mi spiacerebbe in fin dei conti


----------



## Raryof (2 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Gli USA si trovano in una situazione precaria nella zona.
> Il problema è nato quando hanno deciso di fare fuori la potenza asiatica egemone del periodo, il Giappone, sostenendo economicamente la Cina durante la Seconda Guerra Sino-Giapponese, e poi combattendoli nel fronte del Pacifico nella Seconda Guerra Mondiale.
> 
> Gli USA dovevano fermare il tentativo giapponese di creare la sua Sfera di Co-prosperità, che avrebbe dovuto rendere l’Asia indipendente dalle potenze coloniali occidentali, e unita in una sorta di unità commerciale con il Giappone come potenza guida.
> ...


Giustissimo, gli Usa sono un paese che ha sempre agito in questa maniera in tutte le zone piene di ricchezze, hanno sempre cercato in una maniera o nell'altra di portare la loro pace tagliando fuori le potenze egemoni oppure mettendole al guinzaglio, in Europa per dire una Germania libera e troppo vicina alla Russia sarebbe stata un problema, ogni singolo paese europeo al di fuori dell'€ sarebbe stato un paese meno controllabile, il loro giochino comunque è sempre lo stesso, hanno devastato zone solo per dar da mangiare all'industria bellica e da tempo ormai hanno cercato di imporre la """pace""" e il benessere "europeo" in zone sempre più vicine alla Russia, zone di mezzo, hanno armato e creato il problema per arrivare allo scontro, per spingersi sempre più in là, ovviamente se parliamo di stati occidentali il discorso è molto diverso rispetto al medioriente, parliamo di vera e propria espansione, una volta ottenuto il controllo tutto ciò che va contro è guerra, è narrativa sbagliata, è nazionalismo o sovranismo, se in Serbia e in tanti altri paesi sono andati a divertirsi il discorso Cina è molto più complicato, la Cina non potrà essere accerchiata o attaccata, così come la Russia, puoi portare influenze e usare l'Ue per creare guerre sanzionatorie ma nessun obbiettivo verrà raggiunto, nè con l'aiuto del Giappone nè mettendo ko una Russia che ha dato semplicemente il via al cambio della guardia, alla fine del dollaro, alla fine dell'Ue, della stabilità europea, stabilità che per un continente che prende dentro la feccia del mondo spacciandola per progresso e globalismo non esiste più, un continente vecchio e superato, intossicato dallo story telling e dall'ipocondria che anestetizza le persone, incapace un tempo di trarre vantaggio dalla propria posizione ma che si è lasciato usare da altre potenze, soprattutto attraverso una finta unione monetaria tra paesi che rimangono in competizione. Ciò che ha goduto è la finanza, cessione di sovranità e fine del pensiero libero, quello che arriva dalla forza maggiore di un paese, la sua gente, non più utile per portare avanti interessi comuni all'interno del paese stesso visto che il centro del potere è passato altrove, Usa>Bruxelles ecc ecc.
L'addomesticazione finale è arrivata da qualche anno e guarda caso entriamo in una guerra o in una nuova emergenza ultraplanetaria come se niente fosse, a comando, segno che non c'è più tempo da perdere e ci si deve immergere forzatamente nel nuovo ordine mondiale.
In futuro tutto si sposterà nel continente asiatico, i paesi europei saranno sempre meno europei ma più simili al padrone americano (compresi i problemi di ordine pubblico-degrado sociale), nessuna etnia predominante, nessuna cultura comune, tanto degrado e incomprensioni, che poi loro in Usa guardano sempre altrove, basti pensare agli italo-americani, ma a parte quello credo che il modello di società che vedremo sarà quello che ci si era prefissati da tempo, bianco = ricco, meno bianco = schiavo, lavoratore, operaio, addomesticato, nero = nuovo italiano o italiano superiore, con la cessione dei diritti facili cesseranno di esistere i confini e allora ogni persona dovrà adeguarsi e allinearsi a qualcosa, se sarai bianco dovrai essere allineato al pensiero comune, se sarai altro beh sarai il modo in cui quel paese verrà fatto passare, quindi la tranquillità con cui avere squadre di sportivi di colore sarà visto come qualcosa di normale e non anormale, quando foto di classi scolastiche avranno solamente persone non di etnia italiana, certo, i dominatori, i bianchi, la RAZZA malata bianca, capitalistica, assorbita, non vorrà stare da sola, ci saranno sempre gli schiavi italiani quelli che ad oggi vengono usati per inserisi nel futuro che li ammazza per il bene dell'accoglienza, perché di fatto cosa ci hanno imposto se non di salvare le persone, il mondo intero?


----------



## danjr (2 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> "Con le donne non ci sarebbe la guerra", vero Boris?
> 
> Kamala Harris, Pelosi, Truss, Meloni...
> 
> Mi sa che per la prossima guerra mondiale non ci saranno problemi di parità di genere.


Kamala vice, Pelosi è tipo la Casellati, Truss al momento non è niente è la Meloni meno di niente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Agosto 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Kamala vice, Pelosi è tipo la Casellati, Truss al momento non è niente è la Meloni meno di niente



E' Biden che non conta niente. Lo manipolano le donne e Obama.

Le altre andranno tutte al potere. E non ho citato la Le Pen e la sorella pazza di cicciobello coreano.


----------



## Gekyn (2 Agosto 2022)




----------



## Gekyn (2 Agosto 2022)

Cambiato idea?


----------



## Alkampfer (2 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> ci sono già abbastanza problemi oggi.


non avete ancora capito che i problemi li creano sempre loro ?


----------



## Albijol (2 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come riportato da tutte le fonti, pare ormai probabile che domani la Speaker della Camera degli Stati Uniti, Nancy Pelosi, visiterà Taiwan.
> 
> La Cina ha già minacciato risposte militari, gli Usa in quel caso sarebbero obbligati ad intervenire.


Follia di quella vecchiaccia, momento peggiore della storia per visitare Taiwan. Adesso non mi meraviglio se la Cina comincerà ad inviare armi alla Russia in Ukraina.


----------



## Sam (2 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Purtroppo per noi, è come dici.
> Proprio per questo prima scrivevo che non bisogna essere ipocriti.
> Sono per la "giustizia", ma col giusto grado di paraculismo.
> Senza ammazzare nessuno, ma sono concorde col fare tutto il possibile per non perdere lo scettro che per ora appartiene ancora a noi.


E cosa vorresti fare?
L’unico vero modo per cercare di fermare chi sta sfidando lo strapotere delle potenze capitaliste liberali è dichiarargli guerra. In sostanza una Terza Guerra Mondiale.
E non sappiamo nemmeno se l’Occidente sarebbe in grado di vincerla davvero.
È così che è stato fatto l’ultima volta, quando ormai era chiaro che le Potenze dell’Asse non si sarebbero mai piegate agli interessi commerciali ed economici di Londra e Washington.



pazzomania ha scritto:


> Gli haters dell' occidente, sono certissimo che sarebbe i più lamentosi se il nostro benessere scendesse del 50%
> Cascherebbero sicuramente dal pero.


Perché mi dovrei lamentare, visto che ormai la Cina controlla il mercato delle telecomunicazioni tramite Huawei, controlla molti dei nostri gioielli del settore agroalimentare e diverse altre società?

Come Italia siamo già tra le grinfie della Cina, motivo per il quale quel fenomeno di Conte se n’è ben guardato dal rispondere per le rime alle accuse di Xi Jinping sull’origine del virus. Ufficialmente lo fece per evitare di dar saltare gli accordi sulla Nuova Via della Seta (che bello usare nomi storici per definire le nuove politiche coloniali), ma non ufficialmente lo ha fatto perché Pechino tiene Roma per le palle.

A me che, secondo te, sono un “hater” non interessa chi sia la potenza dominante, perché lo status del mio paese non cambia. Colonia era e colonia rimane.
A me interessa che l’Italia torni potenza, ma immagino che sia chiedere troppo ad un Paese che si vergogna del suo passato per Costituzione.


----------



## danjr (2 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' Biden che non conta niente. Lo manipolano le donne e Obama.
> 
> Le altre andranno tutte al potere. E non ho citato la Le Pen e la sorella pazza di cicciobello coreano.


Si ma diamogli eventuali colpe una volta al potere, non per sentito dire… allo stato attuale hanno lo stesso potere decisionale che abbiamo io e te (a parte forse kamala)


----------



## pazzomania (2 Agosto 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> non avete ancora capito che i problemi li creano sempre loro ?


Incontestabile.

Ma cambia poco, se domani gli USA diventassero degli agnellini rintanati oltre l' Atlantico, la Cina o qualcun altro farebbe la stessa cosa che fanno loro.
Come è sempre stato e come sempre sarà.

Poi ognuno scelga legittimamente "sotto" chi vuole stare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Agosto 2022)

*Allarmi bomba a Taiwan, sottomarini nucleari schierati e tensione a livello massimo.

L'aereo della Pelosi costretto a una deviazione nelle FIlippine per minimizzare i rischi di un attacco.
Ma lei non demorde. Dovrebbe sbarcare a Taiwan alle 16.20 ore italiane.*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Allarmi bomba a Taiwan, sottomarini nucleari schierati e tensione a livello massimo.
> 
> L'aereo della Pelosi costretto a una deviazione nelle FIlippine per minimizzare i rischi di un attacco.
> Ma lei non demorde. Dovrebbe sbarcare a Taiwan alle 16.20 ore italiane.*



Sottomarini nucleari schierati dalla Cina ?


----------



## Djici (2 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Allarmi bomba a Taiwan, sottomarini nucleari schierati e tensione a livello massimo.
> 
> L'aereo della Pelosi costretto a una deviazione nelle FIlippine per minimizzare i rischi di un attacco.
> Ma lei non demorde. Dovrebbe sbarcare a Taiwan alle 16.20 ore italiane.*


Vediamo se CDK riesce a firmare il contratto o se il mondo finisce prima


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Agosto 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554381218514452480


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sottomarini nucleari schierati dalla Cina ?



USA, li hanno riposizionati vicino a taiwan nel mare delle FIlippine.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Agosto 2022)

Comunque questa è veramente pazza, altro che la Truss.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> USA, li hanno riposizionati vicino a taiwan nel mare delle FIlippine.



Ah ecco,perchè gli USA in zona hanno anche una portaerei che non poteva stare certo senza "scorta"  
Chissà quante navi da guerra ci saranno in zona..


----------



## Sam (2 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Incontestabile.
> 
> Ma cambia poco, se domani gli USA diventassero degli agnellini rintanati oltre l' Atlantico, la Cina o qualcun altro farebbe la stessa cosa che fanno loro.
> Come è sempre stato e come sempre sarà.
> ...


C’è anche l’opzione per i paesi europei di smetterla di martellarsi sugli zebedei e ricominciare a comportarsi da potenze.


----------



## Djici (2 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> C’è anche l’opzione per i paesi europei di smetterla di martellarsi sugli zebedei e ricominciare a comportarsi da potenze.


Per comportarrto come una potenza devi prima di tutto esserlo in almeno un ambito. Che sia sul piano economico o militare.
Noi non ci siamo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Agosto 2022)

*Peskov: "Tutto ciò che riguarda questo tour e una possibile visita a Taiwan ha ovviamente un carattere puramente provocatorio. Massima solidarietà alla Cina, la Russia appoggia la Cina sulla questione di Taiwan e comprende le preoccupazioni di Pechino."*


----------



## Sam (2 Agosto 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Per comportarrto come una potenza devi prima di tutto esserlo in almeno un ambito. Che sia sul piano economico o militare.
> Noi non ci siamo


Non ci siamo perché non vogliamo esserlo, non perché non ci sia la capacità.


----------



## Djici (2 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Peskov: "Tutto ciò che riguarda questo tour e una possibile visita a Taiwan ha ovviamente un carattere puramente provocatorio. Massima solidarietà alla Cina, la Russia appoggia la Cina sulla questione di Taiwan e comprende le preoccupazioni di Pechino."*


Non avevamo dubbi


----------



## Djici (2 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Non ci siamo perché non vogliamo esserlo, non perché non ci sia la capacità.


Sulla volontà ti potrei pure dare ragione. Ma sulle capacità ho i miei dubbi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Agosto 2022)

Mentre il mondo rischia di esplodere tra qualche ora, Letta e Calenda stanno discutendo se candidare Di Maio nei collegi uninominali


----------



## Milanoide (2 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Non ci siamo perché non vogliamo esserlo, non perché non ci sia la capacità.


Non vogliamo fare pagare le tasse, quindi non vogliamo diventare una potenza.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Agosto 2022)

In quel tratto di mare le imbarcazioni si accoppiano


----------



## Sam (2 Agosto 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Sulla volontà ti potrei pure dare ragione. Ma sulle capacità ho i miei dubbi


Le capacità per l’Europa di tornare grande ci sono. Le sfere d’influenza si ricostruiscono rapidamente.
Ma per farlo bisogna prima fare pace con noi stessi e smetterla di condannarci per l’imperialismo, rinnegando la natura stessa del pesce grande che mangia il pesce piccolo.


----------



## Davidoff (2 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Le capacità per l’Europa di tornare grande ci sono. Le sfere d’influenza si ricostruiscono rapidamente.
> Ma per farlo bisogna prima fare pace con noi stessi e smetterla di condannarci per l’imperialismo, rinnegando la natura stessa del pesce grande che mangia il pesce piccolo.


Le superpotenze attuali hanno in primis vaste risorse energetiche, noi quest'inverno ci riscalderemo con i trucioli di legno. Sorvolo completamente sull'idea di essere una potenza, sono 75 anni che ci siamo adagiati sotto l'ombrello dell'America, la prima preoccupazione degli europei sono le pensioni e il welfare, per essere una potenza devi avere soldati da inviare, ce li vedi?


----------



## Sam (2 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mentre il mondo rischia di esplodere tra qualche ora, Letta e Calenda stanno discutendo se candidare Di Maio nei collegi uninominali


Io l’avevo detto che Calenda era il nuovo Matteo Renzi.
Un altro pifferaio democristiano della peggior specie, pronto a tenere il piede in due scarpe pur di arrivare all’obiettivo.

Dipinto come il nuovo che avanza, ma poi se ti avvicini senti la puzza di naftalina, come i vestiti chiusi per anni nell’armadio, che si tirano fuori nel momento opportuno.


----------



## Sam (2 Agosto 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Le superpotenze attuali hanno in primis vaste risorse energetiche, noi quest'inverno ci riscalderemo con i trucioli di legno. Sorvolo completamente sull'idea di essere una potenza, sono 75 anni che ci siamo adagiati sotto l'ombrello dell'America, la prima preoccupazione degli europei sono le pensioni e il welfare, per essere una potenza devi avere soldati da inviare, ce li vedi?


Le risorse energetiche non le avevamo nemmeno prima, per questo c’erano le colonie.
Ed è per questo che le superpotenze continuano a foraggiare governi amici nei paesi da colonizzare.

Il punto è che prima queste cose le facevamo noi, oggi ci dedichiamo alla rivoluzione linguistica per foraggiare le femministe un tanto al chilo, come la Boldrini.
Abbiamo dimenticato completamente il concetto di senso nazionale e di interesse.


----------



## Raryof (2 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mentre il mondo rischia di esplodere tra qualche ora, Letta e Calenda stanno discutendo se candidare Di Maio nei collegi uninominali


Oh sì e poi campagna elettorale porta a porta, col cappello in mano per l'elemosina.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Allarmi bomba a Taiwan, sottomarini nucleari schierati e tensione a livello massimo.
> 
> L'aereo della Pelosi costretto a una deviazione nelle FIlippine per minimizzare i rischi di un attacco.
> Ma lei non demorde. Dovrebbe sbarcare a Taiwan alle 16.20 ore italiane.*


Ma non potevo nascere tipo negli anni 60 ??


----------



## pazzomania (2 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> C’è anche l’opzione per i paesi europei di smetterla di martellarsi sugli zebedei e ricominciare a comportarsi da potenze.


Si, gli eserciti europei armati di potentissime Condor


----------



## pazzomania (2 Agosto 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Sulla volontà ti potrei pure dare ragione. Ma sulle capacità ho i miei dubbi


Non abbiamo alcuna capacità.

Guarda che piagnistei per passare al 3% ( ridicolo eh) del PIL per la difesa.

Ovviamente, tutto è possibile. Basta pagare.

Basta che non senta nessuno latrare se la nostra vita peggiorerà ulteriormente, parlo a livello di benessere.
Perchè nessun pasto è gratis.


----------



## Dexter (2 Agosto 2022)

Attendo che sto aereo entri nelle acque territoriali cinesi per visionare la quota stimata in volo...vi aggiorno se inizia a scendere di svariati piedi al secondo  per adesso vaga nelle Filippine


----------



## Alkampfer (2 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Incontestabile.
> 
> Ma cambia poco, se domani gli USA diventassero degli agnellini rintanati oltre l' Atlantico, la Cina o qualcun altro farebbe la stessa cosa che fanno loro.
> Come è sempre stato e come sempre sarà.
> ...


ma certo, è quello che dico da anni.
ora siamo nel tunnel di questi (biden&co) , e quindi , virus che "fuggono" , "crisi climatiche" , etc..
se un giorno vengono scavallati da altre fazioni, non è detto che non finiamo in altri tunnel.
nel frattempo questi si scannano , sotto ci siamo sempre noi.


----------



## Swaitak (2 Agosto 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Sarei curioso di sapere se questa visita sarà la prima della storia di un dirigente americano a Taiwan. Se non fosse la prima non vedo perché questa ennesima visita sia uno schiaffo alla Cina che porti irremediabilmente ad una guerra.
> I schiaffi "diplomatici" ne prendono tutti i paesi o quasi. Ogni giorno o quasi.
> Quando Putin ci minacciava con il nucleare era uno schiaffo anche quello.
> Non e che siano partiti gli aerei per bombardare mosca.
> ...


su Ansa leggo che non ci sono state altre visite importanti negli ultimi 25 anni


----------



## gabri65 (2 Agosto 2022)

Che strano, si riconosce la provocazione ammerigana adesso per Taiwan e non quella della NATO che è andata a piazzare missili fin sulla soglia di casa di Putin, scatenando il piagnisteo in Ugraina.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Agosto 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> nel frattempo questi si scannano , sotto ci siamo sempre noi.


Va beh, con un po' di fortuna dovremmo restarne geograficamente fuori 

Accontentiamoci del potenziale problema in ex-Jugoslavia va

Non l' avessimo detto che Putin aveva dato il via ad una nuova era... ma l' abbiamo detto.
Eppure nulla, sordità totale.


----------



## Alkampfer (2 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Va beh, con un po' di fortuna dovremmo restarne geograficamente fuori
> 
> Accontentiamoci del potenziale problema in ex-Jugoslavia va
> 
> ...


è una lotta per il potere sul pianeta. nessuno è geograficamente fuori.


----------



## Sam (2 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si, gli eserciti europei armati di potentissime Condor


Sì, esatto proprio loro. Gli stessi che prima di tirare in remi in barca, controllavano più della metà delle terre emerse.



pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non abbiamo alcuna capacità.
> 
> Guarda che piagnistei per passare al 3% ( ridicolo eh) del PIL per la difesa.
> 
> ...


Ma quale vita che peggiora, ma basta.
Per aumentare le spese per la difesa devi ricominciare a fare politica estera.
Ci riesce quel kebbabbaro di Erdogan con la sua sfera di influenza nel Nord frica e non riusciamo noi, che eravamo la quarta potenza navale del mondo.
È una questione politica, non di capacità.
Certo che se vai in giro con servi come Draghi e incompetenti come Di Maio e la Lamorgese, non puoi pretendere di essere preso sul serio.

D’altronde noi siamo il paese che metteva Polizia e Carabinieri a controllare gli spostamenti durante i lockdown, anziché tenerli in strada a rendere sicure le città. Ed infatti i risultati si sono visti.


----------



## Stex (2 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come riportato da tutte le fonti, pare ormai probabile che domani la Speaker della Camera degli Stati Uniti, Nancy Pelosi, visiterà Taiwan.
> 
> La Cina ha già minacciato risposte militari, gli Usa in quel caso sarebbero obbligati ad intervenire.


chissa come ci schiereremo noi...


----------



## Djici (2 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non abbiamo alcuna capacità.
> 
> Guarda che piagnistei per passare al 3% ( ridicolo eh) del PIL per la difesa.
> 
> ...


La penso esattamente come te.
Tutti vogliono "tornare una potenza".
Poi esce che il popolo deve pagare 100 euro a testa per migliorare la forza militare e si mettono tutti a piangere.
Anzi ricordo addirittura critiche qualche giorno fa ad una patrimoniale sopra i 5 mln di euro...
Critiche e critiche...
Nessuno vuole fare sacrifici...
Nessuno vuole pagare di più ...
Ma vogliamo l'esercito più potente al mondo.
E con cosa lo paghiamo?


----------



## pazzomania (2 Agosto 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> La penso esattamente come te.
> Tutti vogliono "tornare una potenza".
> Poi esce che il popolo deve pagare 100 euro a testa per migliorare la forza militare e si mettono tutti a piangere.
> Anzi ricordo addirittura critiche qualche giorno fa ad una patrimoniale sopra i 5 mln di euro...
> ...


Purtroppo non è sempre semplice comprendere le conseguenze di cio' che si vuole fare.

Io sono disposto a contribuire a tornare una "putienzzzaaaa militare", a parte che ci vogliono probabilmente lustri, ma se non inizi non finisci di sicuro.
Ma bisogna anche accettare, senza poi latrare, che avrà un costo molto alto.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (2 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non è sempre sempli9ce comprendere le conseguenze di cio' che si vuole fare.
> 
> Io sono disposto a contribuire a tornare una "putienzzzaaaa militare", a parte che ci vogliono probabilmente lustri, ma se non inizi non finisci di sicuro.
> Ma bisogna anche accettare, senza poi latrare, che avrà un costo molto alto.


Se mi dicessero che i soldi che ora come ora vanno bruciati per fannulloni, sprechi e altre amenità da repubblica delle banane finissero nel potenziare la nostra capacità militare e conseguente riaffermazione dei nostri interessi tra nord africa e balcani, no problem. Il problema è che per l'italiano medio, anzi no per l'europeo occidentale medio (a parte i francesi, ma anche lì parzialmente) è diventato un concetto "cattivo", è impossibile. Vai a spiegare poi che se avessimo ancora una presenza significativa in Libia la benzina e il gas costerebbero la metà...
L'ironia è che basterebbe davvero spendere il famoso 2% del PIL come da statuto NATO per poter tornare a far la voce grossa sia in nord africa che nei balcani, non è che devi confrontarti con russia o cina, ma con le velleità dei turchi e interessi indiretti vari.


----------



## Sam (2 Agosto 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> La penso esattamente come te.
> Tutti vogliono "tornare una potenza".
> Poi esce che il popolo deve pagare 100 euro a testa per migliorare la forza militare e si mettono tutti a piangere.
> Anzi ricordo addirittura critiche qualche giorno fa ad una patrimoniale sopra i 5 mln di euro...
> ...


E questa è la dimostrazione a quello che dico.
La questione non è di incapacità tecnica, ma di volontà politica.
Dopo il 1945 abbiamo insegnato ai ragazzi che la Patria e l’interesse nazionale sono concetti obsoleti, che bisogna mettere l’internazionalismo al di sopra del nazionalismo ecc.

Se oggi dico “Dio, Patria e Famiglia” la gente ride, perché pensa siano pagliacciate. Ma non lo sono, perché sono i valori fondanti di una Nazione.
Ricominciamo ad insegnare alle persone il valore del proprio Paese. Ricominciamo a parlare di eroi come Nazario Sauro anziché parlare di qualche figlio del ghetto che si spacca di Makatussin, come il cantante trap del momento.

Ma è chiaro che se dai visibilità alla battona del Corsivo, anziché darla al giorno della Vittoria, c’è qualcosa che non va.
E il problema non è l’incapacità dell’Italia, ma la volontà politica di arginare qualunque forma di nazionalismo e di amor patrio.

Qui ci riempiamo la bocca di scemenze come il DDL Zan, e nessuno che parla di riarmo, o di investimento nucleare.
Intanto poi quando esci con le navi nel Mediterraneo ti fai speronare dalla prima tossica da centri sociali su una nave ONG.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Se mi dicessero che i soldi che ora come ora vanno bruciati per fannulloni, sprechi e altre amenità da repubblica delle banane finissero nel potenziare la nostra capacità militare e conseguente riaffermazione dei nostri interessi tra nord africa e balcani, no problem. Il problema è che per l'italiano medio, anzi no per l'europeo occidentale medio (a parte i francesi, ma anche lì parzialmente) è diventato un concetto "cattivo", è impossibile. Vai a spiegare poi che se avessimo ancora una presenza significativa in Libia la benzina e il gas costerebbero la metà...


Visione legittima.

Io, ma è un parere personale, non ho problemi con quest' Europa mansueta, che la prende in culo economicamente quasi sempre, ma per lo meno è fuori da ogni tipo di minaccia fisica, il che non è poco ( almeno fino a quando Putin ci ha minacciato, ma amen, dicono tutti che abbia ragione, quindi ce l' avrà)

Come ho scritto nel post precedente, volete riarmarvi? mi va benissimo anche quello.
Io pago la mia parte, problemi sotto zero.

L' importante è ci sia tanta coerenza e poco latrare, poi.


----------



## Devil man (2 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non è sempre semplice comprendere le conseguenze di cio' che si vuole fare.
> 
> Io sono disposto a contribuire a tornare una "putienzzzaaaa militare", a parte che ci vogliono probabilmente lustri, ma se non inizi non finisci di sicuro.
> Ma bisogna anche accettare, senza poi latrare, che avrà un costo molto alto.


se vuoi tornare ad essere una superpotenza devi iniziare dal nucleare, tutte le bombe nucleari che abbiamo sono proprietà degli Usa e possiamo lanciarle solo con l'ok degli Usa.

oppure inventare una nuova arma


----------



## gabri65 (2 Agosto 2022)

Non c'è necessità di tornare ad essere una putenza militare. Mica bisogna fare le guerre per forza.

Basterebbe accendere il cervello, perché senza quello pure il barcone della Carola Rackete riesce ad affondare le nostre unità.

Ma lei aveva a bordo i "migliori" del CSX, tipo Fratoianni e Orfini, armi molto più letali dei 365 mm navali.


----------



## Djici (2 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> E questa è la dimostrazione a quello che dico.
> La questione non è di incapacità tecnica, ma di volontà politica.
> Dopo il 1945 abbiamo insegnato ai ragazzi che la Patria e l’interesse nazionale sono concetti obsoleti, che bisogna mettere l’internazionalismo al di sopra del nazionalismo ecc.
> 
> ...


Hai detto cose che condivido.
Ma il problema numero uno rimane il popolo. Non il politico.
Se domani si presentano 2 persone alle elezioni con a prima che ti dice che tutto rimane così mentre la seconda ti dice che devi spendere 200 euro in più a l'anno per migliorare le forze militari e per investire nel nucleare la seconda NON SARA MAI ELETTA.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (2 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Visione legittima.
> 
> Io, ma è un parere personale, non ho problemi con quest' Europa mansueta, che la prende in culo economicamente quasi sempre, ma per lo meno è fuori da ogni tipo di minaccia fisica, il che non è poco ( almeno fino a quando Putin ci ha minacciato, ma amen, dicono tutti che abbia ragione, quindi ce l' avrà)
> 
> ...


Non si tratta di tornare al colonialismo, quel treno ormai è passato (errore madornale degli europei tra l'altro, ora l'Africa è terra di nessuno e contesa tra cinesi, terroristi e signori della guerra, corporazioni, ecc), né rischiare di essere aggrediti (qualunque potenza nemica sa che minacciare noi sarebbe un passo irreparabile verso la terza guerra mondiale per via dello status quo post 1945), ma fare basilari politiche di potenza per i propri francesi, cosa che ormai solo i francesi fanno in Europa e infatti contano ancora qualcosa...


----------



## gabri65 (2 Agosto 2022)

@ignaxio

Non so che accidenti ci sia da ridere, visto che la provocazione nei territori ex cortina di ferro è molto peggiore di quella imbastita a Taiwan.

Ridere su queste cose dà tutto lo spessore di certi punti di vista.


----------



## Swaitak (2 Agosto 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Hai detto cose che condivido.
> Ma il problema numero uno rimane il popolo. Non il politico.
> Se domani si presentano 2 persone alle elezioni con a prima che ti dice che tutto rimane così mentre la seconda ti dice che devi spendere 200 euro in più a l'anno per migliorare le forze militari e per investire nel nucleare la seconda NON SARA MAI ELETTA.


beh se ogni tassa deve gravare sempre su pochi milioni di scemi, vorrei ben vedere... cominci la gdf a fare le rivoluzione.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Non si tratta di tornare al colonialismo, quel treno ormai è passato (errore madornale degli europei tra l'altro, ora l'Africa è terra di nessuno e contesa tra cinesi, terroristi e signori della guerra, corporazioni, ecc), né rischiare di essere aggrediti (qualunque potenza nemica sa che minacciare noi sarebbe un passo irreparabile verso la terza guerra mondiale per via dello status quo post 1945), ma fare basilari politiche di potenza per i propri francesi, cosa che ormai solo i francesi fanno in Europa e infatti contano ancora qualcosa...


Ma certo, ma ormai è cosi.
Possiamo recriminare, ma mica lo risolvi facilmente.

Vogliamo riaffermare qualche nostro diritto? Ma certo, chi non vorrebbe.
Ma implica andare a far sloggiare qualcun altro che ormai ha piantato bandiera.
Se si accettano le conseguenze, tutto si può fare, figurati.

L' importante è avere poche idee ma chiare.

Quando se ne leggono tante e confuse, meglio scappare a gambe levate.


----------



## sunburn (2 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non è sempre semplice comprendere le conseguenze di cio' che si vuole fare.
> 
> Io sono disposto a contribuire a tornare una "putienzzzaaaa militare", a parte che ci vogliono probabilmente lustri, ma se non inizi non finisci di sicuro.
> Ma bisogna anche accettare, senza poi latrare, che avrà un costo molto alto.


Ma quello militare è un approccio errato, molto iuessei. Per dire, la Cina va dal capo di Stato del Paese africano X col sorrisone a 78 denti, pacche sulle spalle e sbronze di moutai, mette vagonate di miliardi per costruire, ad esempio, infrastrutture e in cambio ottiene l’esclusiva/prezzi di favore su roba che le interessa. Che è poi un meccanismo simile a quello che hanno usato/usano, per esempio, con noi.
La forza militare serve poi per il mantenimento della posizione di forza acquisita in questo modo e per dire a eventuali competitor di non rompere troppo le scatole, ma pensare di andare col lanciafiamme e ottenere chissà quali benefici mi sembra parecchio anti-storico.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma quello militare è un approccio errato, molto iuessei. Per dire, la Cina va dal capo di Stato del Paese africano X col sorrisone a 78 denti, pacche sulle spalle e sbronze di moutai, mette vagonate di miliardi per costruire, ad esempio, infrastrutture e in cambio ottiene l’esclusiva/prezzi di favore su roba che le interessa. Che è poi un meccanismo simile a quello che hanno usato/usano, per esempio, con noi.
> La forza militare serve poi per il mantenimento della posizione di forza acquisita in questo modo e per dire a eventuali competitor di non rompere troppo le scatole, ma pensare di andare col lanciafiamme e ottenere chissà quali benefici mi sembra parecchio anti-storico.



Mi immagino proprio come spiegare ad un terrapiattista che non arriva a fine mese, che andiamo a costruire miliardi di euri di infrastrutture in Africa per un beneficio a lungo termine 

Su quello che dici hai ragione, non serve andare in guerra per conquistare colonie, ci entri col sorrisone a 78 denti e li plagi, ma per stare sicuro che non ci sia qualcuno con 79 denti che voglia reclamare la tua stessa conquista, devi avere forza militare.


----------



## Raryof (2 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Se mi dicessero che i soldi che ora come ora vanno bruciati per fannulloni, sprechi e altre amenità da repubblica delle banane finissero nel potenziare la nostra capacità militare e conseguente riaffermazione dei nostri interessi tra nord africa e balcani, no problem. Il problema è che per l'italiano medio, anzi no per l'europeo occidentale medio (a parte i francesi, ma anche lì parzialmente) è diventato un concetto "cattivo", è impossibile. Vai a spiegare poi che se avessimo ancora una presenza significativa in Libia la benzina e il gas costerebbero la metà...
> L'ironia è che basterebbe davvero spendere il famoso 2% del PIL come da statuto NATO per poter tornare a far la voce grossa sia in nord africa che nei balcani, non è che devi confrontarti con russia o cina, ma con le velleità dei turchi e interessi indiretti vari.


Senza sovranità monetaria non vai da nessuna parte, bisogna capire questo concetto base.
Il potenziale nel mediterraneo c'è, solo che noi, stupidissimi, abbiamo fatto in modo che venissero a bombardare in certe zone, abbiamo ceduto sovranità monetaria e non abbiamo manco capito che col solo made in Italy potremmo vivere benissimo pure con una nostra moneta che sarebbe la nostra forza, il concetto di aiuto europeo si basa sul debito, essere dentro significa creare debito e finire per essere commissariati, è proprio l'abc del controllo di tutte le dinamiche interne che in piena emergenza (del nulla) mondiale nessuno ha ancora capito come mai non possiamo fare nulla senza aspettare i soldi (nostri) della grande Ue e nemmeno possiamo decidere di essere contro la guerra perché l'anno scorso in previsione di questa, il nemico n° degli italiani decise che per fare i grandi vaccini non si potesse andare a votare, governo tecnico (appositamente temporaneo) e cessione ulteriore di obblighi vari non passati dal parlamento che schifosamente ha retto il gioco, se i tuoi interessi nazionali non sono tuoi allora non si può più fare niente, ma è incredibile che nessuno si faccia domande, da anni.
Il futuro dell'Italia sono gli italiani non gentaglia esterna che chiede agli italiani di fare dei sacrifici per reggere il giochino, ma visto che niente può durare si aspetta solamente un'ulteriore crisi estrema che porti poi velocemente a vomitare spontaneamente tutte le minchiate dette da cialtroni che si uniscono per prendere per il culo gli italiani, come se niente fosse successo prima, ma quello è un po' il ruolo dell'inutile politica che però non è eterna, certe tematiche, certe sciocchezze trovano il tempo che trovano, ma il futuro è l'odio spontaneo per tutto ciò che è stato perpetrato in questi anni, in attesa di nuove narrative, uniche, splendide e necessarie.


----------



## ignaxio (2 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> @ignaxio
> 
> Non so che accidenti ci sia da ridere, visto che la provocazione nei territori ex cortina di ferro è molto peggiore di quella imbastita a Taiwan.
> 
> Ridere su queste cose dà tutto lo spessore di certi punti di vista.



Ho messo la rection di risata non per la situazione, ma per la tua ennesima tirata in ballo dell' Ukraina (o "Ugraina" come dici tu) in un thread di diverso argomento. 
PS: mi raccomando: Putin sempre in maiuscolo e corretto.


----------



## Dexter (2 Agosto 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Ho messo la rection di risata non per la situazione, ma per la tua ennesima tirata in ballo dell' Ukraina (o "Ugraina" come dici tu) in un thread di diverso argomento.
> PS: mi raccomando: Putin sempre in maiuscolo e corretto.


Ma siete malati  voti PD immagino ?


----------



## alexpozzi90 (2 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Senza sovranità monetaria non vai da nessuna parte, bisogna capire questo concetto base.
> Il potenziale nel mediterraneo c'è, solo che noi, stupidissimi, abbiamo fatto in modo che venissero a bombardare in certe zone, abbiamo ceduto sovranità monetaria e non abbiamo manco capito che col solo made in Italy potremmo vivere benissimo pure con una nostra moneta che sarebbe la nostra forza, il concetto di aiuto europeo si basa sul debito, essere dentro significa creare debito e finire per essere commissariati, è proprio l'abc del controllo di tutte le dinamiche interne che in piena emergenza (del nulla) mondiale nessuno ha ancora capito come mai non possiamo fare nulla senza aspettare i soldi (nostri) della grande Ue e nemmeno possiamo decidere di essere contro la guerra perché l'anno scorso in previsione di questa, il nemico n° degli italiani decise che per fare i grandi vaccini non si potesse andare a votare, governo tecnico (appositamente temporaneo) e cessione ulteriore di obblighi vari non passati dal parlamento che schifosamente ha retto il gioco, se i tuoi interessi nazionali non sono tuoi allora non si può più fare niente, ma è incredibile che nessuno si faccia domande, da anni.
> Il futuro dell'Italia sono gli italiani non gentaglia esterna che chiede agli italiani di fare dei sacrifici per reggere il giochino, ma visto che niente può durare si aspetta solamente un'ulteriore crisi estrema che porti poi velocemente a vomitare spontaneamente tutte le minchiate dette da cialtroni che si uniscono per prendere per il culo gli italiani, come se niente fosse successo prima, ma quello è un po' il ruolo dell'inutile politica che però non è eterna, certe tematiche, certe sciocchezze trovano il tempo che trovano, ma il futuro è l'odio spontaneo per tutto ciò che è stato perpetrato in questi anni, in attesa di nuove narrative, uniche, splendide e necessarie.


Lo so molto bene, ma ormai la nave dell'Euro è salpata e non ci scendi più, però potresti fare come la Francia, che usa la sua potenza militare per fare la voce grossa sulle cose che le interessano. Tra l'altro i tedeschi, la potenza economica trainante del continente, verso di noi sarebbero pure più accondiscendenti che nei confronti dei francesi, dato che non rivaleggiamo con loro, anzi, siamo all'interno della loro filiera economico produttiva. Tradotto, se i politici e l'italiano medio non si fossero ridotti a trogloditi inutili, sarebbe fattibilissimo il tornare a fare la voce grossa in nord africa e nei balcani, probabilmente gli americani tornerebbero a vederci come alleati seri e non un luogo per vacanze di lusso e ci lascerebbero fare, meglio noi che i turchi o altre potenze ambigue/nemiche dal loro punto di vista. Scenario possibile vs scenario impossibile (no euro et similia).


----------



## ignaxio (2 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma siete malati  voti PD immagino ?



mi sa che i malati siete voi.. Stavo giusto scrivendo "tra poco ci mettete anche Draghi e Soros..", ci stavo prendendo.


----------



## Dexter (2 Agosto 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> mi sa che i malati siete voi.. Stavo giusto scrivendo "tra poco ci mettete anche Draghi e Soros..", ci stavo prendendo.


Ecco, voti PD.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (2 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Non ci siamo perché non vogliamo esserlo, non perché non ci sia la capacità.


non si costruiscono bombe atomiche dall'oggi al domani


----------



## pazzomania (2 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma siete malati  voti PD immagino ?


Ma dai ma che vuol dire votare PD 

Ho messo anche io la risata, perchè è sempre interessante vedere come molti storpino qualunque nome tranne quello di Putin 

Era solo una battuta quella del piddino @ignaxio


----------



## gabri65 (2 Agosto 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Ho messo la rection di risata non per la situazione, ma per la tua ennesima tirata in ballo dell' Ukraina (o "Ugraina" come dici tu) in un thread di diverso argomento.
> PS: mi raccomando: Putin sempre in maiuscolo e corretto.



Beh, potresti citarmi le n-1 volte che l'ho tirata in ballo OT. Poi secondo te sono cose completamente slegate, bah, giudicheranno i lettori, nevvero.

Mi spiace per l'errore ortografico sull'Ucraina, però ho capitalizzato bene "nato", credo.


----------



## Raryof (2 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Lo so molto bene, ma ormai la nave dell'Euro è salpata e non ci scendi più, però potresti fare come la Francia, che usa la sua potenza militare per fare la voce grossa sulle cose che le interessano. Tra l'altro i tedeschi, la potenza economica trainante del continente, verso di noi sarebbero pure più accondiscendenti che nei confronti dei francesi, dato che non rivaleggiamo con loro, anzi, siamo all'interno della loro filiera economico produttiva. Tradotto, se i politici e l'italiano medio non si fossero ridotti a trogloditi inutili, sarebbe fattibilissimo il tornare a fare la voce grossa in nord africa e nei balcani, probabilmente gli americani tornerebbero a vederci come alleati seri e non un luogo per vacanze di lusso e ci lascerebbero fare, meglio noi che i turchi o altre potenze ambigue/nemiche dal loro punto di vista. Scenario possibile vs scenario impossibile (no euro et similia).


Devi cambiare tutta la struttura politica e mandare a casa chi ti intossica con narrative ridicole, ma una cosa è certa, le narrative in epoca social o comunque nel mondo di oggi arrivano facilmente ovunque, ai giovani, la maggior parte poi la lira non l'ha nemmeno vista ma vede quello che succede oggi, se le prese in giro vanno avanti, se continui a metterti contro i lavoratori, stremati, se ti metti contro di tutto e di più è logico che non potrai mantenere il controllo, si passerà ad altro, passeranno i governi tecnici e si ingigantiranno i problemi, ad un certo punto c'è lo scoppio e le soluzioni non arrivano MAI da fuori, questo è importante da capire perché qui sembra che le soluzioni debbano arrivare da esterni quando in realtà abbiamo tutto il potenziale per andare avanti e staccarci il prima possibile da ciò che è il pensiero comune, "sicuro".
Ci vuole poco per cavalcare un'onda, basta che tutti quelli che hai preso per il culo si mettano contro e certi incapaci, tipo pd o altri partitini imbarazzanti antiitaliani, vengano schiacciati dalle loro narrative sceme, antifasciste o stupidate simili, mentre lottano per i diritti di gente straniera in Italia mentre c'è una crisi da paura, guarda che è assurdo questo e non dura no, prima o poi si dovrà pagare tutto, già oggi l'Ue è in crisi nera, degrado sociale, fallimento €, fallimento geopolitico, fallimento nella gestione degli interessi continentali, quelli che ci dovevano garantire guadagni maggiori e 1 gg di lavoro in meno sono quelli che ti chiedono di essere reso schiavo dell'emergenza e totalmente impedito nel capire il verso che si è preso, solo per seguire le dinamiche americane o comunque legate ad interessi che non ci riguardano minimamente e ci danneggiano solamente.
Si può uscire da questo, gli uomini non sono eterni, muore tutto, anche presunte monete che vengono definite monete uniche e non lo sono nemmeno


----------



## ignaxio (2 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma dai ma che vuol dire votare PD
> 
> Ho messo anche io la risata, perchè è sempre interessante vedere come molti storpino qualunque nome tranne quello di Putin
> 
> Era solo una battuta quella del piddino @ignaxio


Sia mai che Putin entra nel forum e li ***** ahah

e ora fine OT


----------



## gabri65 (2 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma siete malati  voti PD immagino ?



Lascia stare. Leggono solo quello gli torna comodo, e con che attenzione, devono aver imparato dalla legge sul linguaggio inclusivo di Boldrini e compagnia. D'ora in avanti mi raccomando agli asterischi sui generi.


----------



## Dexter (2 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma dai ma che vuol dire votare PD
> 
> Ho messo anche io la risata, perchè è sempre interessante vedere come molti storpino qualunque nome tranne quello di Putin
> 
> Era solo una battuta quella del piddino @ignaxio


Generalmente chi si adira per importantissime questioni del tipo Putin scritto con la lettera grande (vergoNNia aggiungo!1!1!), vota PD. O chi si irrita per Ugraina/Ucraina. E sono convinto di non essermi sbagliato. Tutto qua


----------



## Dexter (2 Agosto 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Sia mai che Putin entra nel forum e li ***** ahah


Ti prego basta che sto morendo dal ridere


----------



## livestrong (2 Agosto 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> non si costruiscono bombe atomiche dall'oggi al domani


Dimentichi lo storico successo in Abissinia delle truppe del poliglotta maccheronico, il genio incompreso della storia mondiale


----------



## Devil man (2 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Generalmente chi si adira per importantissime questioni del tipo Putin scritto con la lettera grande (vergoNNia aggiungo!1!1!), vota PD. O chi si irrita per Ugraina/Ucraina. E sono convinto di non essermi sbagliato. Tutto qua


a me cmq chiamarla *Ugraina *non dispiace 

lo sport nazionale è diventato il lancio del pneumatico con il lazo


----------



## pazzomania (2 Agosto 2022)

Guardando come ha aperto Wall Street, o sono tutti fessi, o i pesci grossi non sanno del pericolo ( oppure sanno che non accadrà nulla)

Vedremo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Guardando come ha aperto Wall Street, o sono tutti fessi, o i pesci grossi non sanno del pericolo ( oppure sanno che non accadrà nulla)
> 
> Vedremo



Non dovrebbe succedere niente,la Pelosa è ormai vicinissima a taiwan (questi hanno proprio la faccia come il (_!_) )


----------



## alexpozzi90 (2 Agosto 2022)

Ragazzi, ma cosa volete che succeda...al di là delle abbaiate cinesi, non c'hanno mezza possibilità contro flotta e aviazione usa e lo sanno perfettamente. Oltre al fatto che la maggior parte delle potenze regionali dell'area sono anticinesi, quindi...


----------



## Djici (2 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non dovrebbe succedere niente,la Pelosa è ormai vicinissima a taiwan (questi hanno proprio la faccia come il (_!_) )
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2853


Pensavo che alla fine avrebbe evitato.

Piccolo ot:
Vi ricordate l'anno di Mirabelli quando più di qualcuno ha iniziato a credere a l'inominabile () e guardavamo anche i spostamenti in aereo di CR7


----------



## pazzomania (2 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non dovrebbe succedere niente,la Pelosa è ormai vicinissima a taiwan (questi hanno proprio la faccia come il (_!_) )
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2853


Sei tu quello che era andato sui giornali perchè seguiva i voli di Elon Musk?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sei tu quello che era andato sui giornali perchè seguiva i voli di Elon Musk?



No,altrimenti avrei chiesto 500.000€ e non una stupida Tesla


----------



## pazzomania (2 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> No,altrimenti avrei chiesto 500.000€ e non una stupida Tesla


Tra l' altro FlightRadar24 crasha di continuo perchè ci sono 300.000 persone collegate a seguire quel volo 


*"Thanks for your patience.*​*Your estimated wait time is 38 minutes...*​We are experiencing a high volume of traffic and using a virtual queue to limit the amount of users on the website at the same time. This will ensure you have the best possible online experience."


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tra l' altro FlightRadar24 crasha di continuo perchè ci sono 300.000 persone collegate a seguire quel volo
> 
> ​*"Thanks for your patience.*​*Your estimated wait time is 38 minutes...*​We are experiencing a high volume of traffic and using a virtual queue to limit the amount of users on the website at the same time. This will ensure you have the best possible online experience."



Siamo in tanti ad aspettare la fine del mondo   
Bisogna usare planefinder,tanto ormai il nome dell'aereo si conosce (boeing c40c SPAR 19)


----------



## pazzomania (2 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Siamo in tanti ad aspettare la fine del mondo
> Bisogna usare planefinder,tanto ormai il nome dell'aereo si conosce (boeing c40c SPAR 19)


Grazie funziona.

Comunque è arrivata la vecchietta.

Magari scende Trumpone da quell' aereo


----------



## pazzomania (2 Agosto 2022)

Media Cina: caccia cinesi attraversano lo Stretto​A pochi minuti di distanza dall'ingresso nello spazio aereo di Taiwan del volo della speaker democratica della Camera dei Rappresentanti, Nancy Pelosi.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Media Cina: caccia cinesi attraversano lo Stretto​A pochi minuti di distanza dall'ingresso nello spazio aereo di Taiwan del volo della speaker democratica della Camera dei Rappresentanti, Nancy Pelosi.


Vanno ad accoglierla.

La situazione si scalda, riesumate Craxi!


----------



## Swaitak (2 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Grazie funziona.
> 
> Comunque è arrivata la vecchietta.
> 
> Magari scende Trumpone da quell' aereo


come sappiamo se siamo ancora vivi o morti?


----------



## Sam (2 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Dimentichi lo storico successo in Abissinia delle truppe del poliglotta maccheronico, il genio incompreso della storia mondiale


Considerando che la guerra d’Etiopia è stata la più grande campagna coloniale della Storia, e che ha portato il vantaggio non indifferente della proiezione politica del nostro paese nella penisola araba, direi di sì. È stato un successo storico.
Specialmente se consideri che gli inglesi si misero al comando delle truppe etiopi proprio per evitare che l’Italia la conquistasse.

Tra l’altro è considerata una campagna molto interessante dal punto di vista militare vista la modernità di mezzi e metodi di approccio al combattimento.

E aggiungo: se conti persino come l’Italia ha gestito poi con coraggio e successo la questione delle sanzioni, ritirate poco dopo la loro emissione, sia per inutilità, visto che francesi e inglesi continuavano a commerciare, sia per contrasti interni alle potenze sanzionanti, direi che è stato un successo storico.

Ma vabbè, parlare di cose con gli antifa della domenica, è fiato sprecato.


----------



## vota DC (2 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> E questa è la dimostrazione a quello che dico.
> La questione non è di incapacità tecnica, ma di volontà politica.
> Dopo il 1945 abbiamo insegnato ai ragazzi che la Patria e l’interesse nazionale sono concetti obsoleti, che bisogna mettere l’internazionalismo al di sopra del nazionalismo ecc.
> 
> ...


Lo stato attuale è nato nel 1946. Non puoi nemmeno parlare di babbo Bernardo Mattarella sennò sarebbe antipatriottico e siamo pieni di reati di opinione. Gli eroi devono essere morti....e nel secondo dopoguerra non c'è nemmeno uno che non sia morto per mano nemica: da Mattei a Calipari.
Quello che c'era dal 1861 al 1945 è considerato ostile agli USA e in ogni caso non avrebbe nemmeno senso rispolverarlo. Lo tiri fuori in Fvg ed è uno stato che ci ha messo prima i militari e poi i mafiosi al confino fino al ventesimo grado di parentela. In Piemonte dove ti aspetti ci sia il nocciolo duro dei nostalgici invece è proprio il contrario e ci sono i più fanatici di iddagliaresilienza. Comunque vale anche altrove: in Germania tralasciamo il terzo reich ma non ci sono nemmeno i nostalgici della Germania guglielmina: per loro il patriottismo è la figura del tedesco che lavora tutto il tempo e si piega con tutti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Agosto 2022)

Alla fine i cinesi se lo sono presi in faccia. Figura pessima della Cina, hanno fatto tanto i gradassi, minacce a destra e sinistra e alla fine quella è atterrata normalmente alla faccia loro.

Avessero usato toni diversi avrebbero fatto una figura migliore, invece in questo modo sono apparsi dei deboli e pure cazzari.


----------



## Swaitak (2 Agosto 2022)

Su instagram ha solo commenti di cinesi e russi la Nancy


----------



## __king george__ (2 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ma cosa volete che succeda...al di là delle abbaiate cinesi, non c'hanno mezza possibilità contro flotta e aviazione usa e lo sanno perfettamente. Oltre al fatto che la maggior parte delle potenze regionali dell'area sono anticinesi, quindi...


Man, you said it!


----------



## Andris (2 Agosto 2022)

che degrado i dem, prima hanno criticato i trumpisti per le mosse fatte pro Taiwan e ora fanno ben di peggio.
poi non hanno il coraggio neanche di scriverlo nel programma ufficiale di visita, fanno la sorpresa...ridicoli

comunque i cinesi così perdono punti e si mostrano come palle di segatura, ci stava il missilino che sfiora il volo...
adesso fanno pensare a Washington che possono permettersi di andare a parlare di Cina democratica e indipendente...


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (2 Agosto 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ecco, voti PD.


magari igna è di bibbiano e gli tocca mandar giù il rospo


----------



## Swaitak (2 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> che degrado i dem, prima hanno criticato i trumpisti per le mosse fatte pro Taiwan e ora fanno ben di peggio.
> poi non hanno il coraggio neanche di scriverlo nel programma ufficiale di visita, fanno la sorpresa...ridicoli
> 
> comunque i cinesi così perdono punti e si mostrano come palle di segatura, ci stava il missilino che sfiora il volo...
> adesso fanno pensare a Washington che possono permettersi di andare a parlare di Cina democratica e indipendente...


vabbè si sa che i cinesi sono ipodotati


----------



## Albijol (2 Agosto 2022)

Il PCC ha annunciato una serie di esercitazioni militari attorno all isola di Taiwan dal 4 agosto al 7. Ecco una mappa abbastanza inquietante. IN rosso le zone di esercitazione


----------



## Swaitak (2 Agosto 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Il PCC ha annunciato una serie di esercitazioni militari attorno all isola di Taiwan dal 4 agosto al 7. Ecco una mappa abbastanza inquietante. IN rosso le zone di esercitazione
> Vedi l'allegato 2856


Esercitazioni o '' esercitazioni'' ?


----------



## Albijol (2 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Esercitazioni o '' esercitazioni'' ?


Lo scopriremo presto. Diciamo che a differenza dei maiali russi, il popolo cinese è tendenzialmente contrario alla guerra.


----------



## Djici (2 Agosto 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Il PCC ha annunciato una serie di esercitazioni militari attorno all isola di Taiwan dal 4 agosto al 7. Ecco una mappa abbastanza inquietante. IN rosso le zone di esercitazione
> Vedi l'allegato 2856


Tranquilli. E come la Russia. Esercitazioni


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Agosto 2022)

*Pelosi: "Venendo a Taiwan noi onoriamo il nostro impegno per la democrazia, riaffermiamo che le libertà di Taiwan, e di tutte le democrazie, deve essere rispettata. Onoriamo l'incrollabile impegno dell'America nel sostenere la vivace democrazia taiwanese. Le nostre discussioni con la leadership di Taiwan riaffermano il nostro sostegno al nostro partner e promuovono i nostri interessi condivisi, incluso il progresso di una regione indo-pacifica libera e aperta."

Cina: "È una grave violazione della sovranità e dell'integrità territoriale della Cina. La riunificazione della Cina è entrata in un processo irreversibile. La madrepatria deve essere unificata ed è destinata a essere unificata."*


----------



## __king george__ (2 Agosto 2022)

secondo me vi fate troppe paranoie


----------



## Blu71 (2 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Pelosi: "Venendo a Taiwan noi onoriamo il nostro impegno per la democrazia, riaffermiamo che le libertà di Taiwan, e di tutte le democrazie, deve essere rispettata. Onoriamo l'incrollabile impegno dell'America nel sostenere la vivace democrazia taiwanese. Le nostre discussioni con la leadership di Taiwan riaffermano il nostro sostegno al nostro partner e promuovono i nostri interessi condivisi, incluso il progresso di una regione indo-pacifica libera e aperta."
> 
> Cina: "È una grave violazione della sovranità e dell'integrità territoriale della Cina. La riunificazione della Cina è entrata in un processo irreversibile. La madrepatria deve essere unificata ed è destinata a essere unificata."*



Gli USA non si vergognano di propinare ancora la storia della libertà e della democrazia per nascondere i loro interessi economici.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Agosto 2022)

Ci vorrebbe un missile di Cicciobello Kim Jong-Un finito fuori traiettoria per scaldare l'ambiente al punto giusto.

(notare la opportuna capitalizzazione del nome per utenti sensibili, N.D.R.)


----------



## Djici (2 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Gli USA non si vergognano di propinare ancora la storia della libertà e della democrazia per nascondere i loro interessi economici.


Sono stati abbastanza onesti parlando di "interessi condivisi"


----------



## Blu71 (2 Agosto 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Sono stati abbastanza onesti parlando di "interessi condivisi"




Fumo negli occhi. In ogni caso non sono interessi condivisi dalla Cina e loro se ne infischiano di creare tensioni.


----------



## Djici (2 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Fumo negli occhi. In ogni caso non sono interessi condivisi dalla Cina e loro se ne infischiano di creare tensioni.


Aspetta non capisco cosa stai dicendo 
Gli USA vanno a Taiwan.
Parlando di interessi condivisi.
OVVIAMENTE stanno parlando di interessi condivisi tra USA e Taiwan... Mica di interessi condivisi da Cina, Russia, Australia, Olanda o Lussemburgo...

E un summit tra 2 alleati. Mica devono essere d'accordo anche i nemici di una delle 2...


----------



## Blu71 (2 Agosto 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Aspetta non capisco cosa stai dicendo
> Gli USA vanno a Taiwan.
> Parlando di interessi condivisi.
> OVVIAMENTE stanno parlando di interessi condivisi tra USA e Taiwan... Mica di interessi condivisi da Cina, Russia, Australia, Olanda o Lussemburgo...
> ...



Certo che gli interessi che sono stati curati sono quelli tra Taiwan e USA ma esiste una terza parte che ha altrettanti interessi su Taiwan e non era certo necessario aumentare la tensione. A quanto pare, comunque, la Casa Bianca non era nemmeno d’accordo con la Pelosi.


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Agosto 2022)

Su Taiwan non si scherza, lo sanno i cinesi, i taiwanesi e gli americani.
Le ricadute economiche di un conflitto porterebbero ad un fallout globale, non è come stuzzicare quei falliti ubriachi dei russi.
Vedo improbabili ulteriori escalation


----------



## Albijol (2 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Su Taiwan non si scherza, lo sanno i cinesi, i taiwanesi e gli americani.
> Le ricadute economiche di un conflitto porterebbero ad un fallout globale, non è come stuzzicare quei falliti ubriachi dei russi.
> Vedo improbabili ulteriori escalation


Però i cinesi potrebbero mettersi a aiutare i russi come dispetto.


----------



## Devil man (2 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Su Taiwan non si scherza, lo sanno i cinesi, i taiwanesi e gli americani.
> Le ricadute economiche di un conflitto porterebbero ad un fallout globale, non è come stuzzicare quei falliti ubriachi dei russi.
> Vedo improbabili ulteriori escalation


La morte della Globalizzazione


----------



## Dexter (2 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Su Taiwan non si scherza, lo sanno i cinesi, i taiwanesi e gli americani.
> Le ricadute economiche di un conflitto porterebbero ad un fallout globale, non è come stuzzicare quei falliti ubriachi dei russi.
> Vedo improbabili ulteriori escalation


Una grattatina me la do lo stesso vista come é andata l'ultima previsione  si scherza eh, hai ragionissima


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Agosto 2022)

Che palle questi oh

Ma perché nessuno si fa i piselli suoi in sti cacchio di mondo?


----------



## Blu71 (2 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che palle questi oh
> 
> Ma perché nessuno si fa i piselli suoi in sti cacchio di mondo?



Perché i piselli dei vicini sono sempre più verdi


----------



## Mika (2 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che palle questi oh
> 
> Ma perché nessuno si fa i piselli suoi in sti cacchio di mondo?


Eh... me lo chiedo anche io, ma oramai ci sono tanti interessi su ogni cosa.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Agosto 2022)

Comunque questi alieni gialli possono pure prendersi quell'isola.. basta poi che non fracassano per altro.

Tanto fortunatamente sta Taiwan sta dall'altra parte del globo e a nessuno frega niente chip o non chip.. quale paese folle manda cosa poi la marina??? Per un paese che non ha niente a che fare ne con l'Europa ne con gli usa a spendere miliardi. Non siamo intervenuti in Ucraina che sta dietro all'angolo di casa nostra, figuriamoci per Taiwan.. manco parlassimo delle isole fiji delle Tacher lol


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque questi alieni gialli possono pure prendersi quell'isola.. basta poi che non fracassano per altro.
> 
> Tanto fortunatamente sta Taiwan sta dall'altra parte del globo e a nessuno frega niente chip o non chip.. quale paese folle manda cosa poi la marina??? Per un paese che non ha niente a che fare ne con l'Europa ne con gli usa a spendere miliardi. Non siamo intervenuti in Ucraina che sta dietro all'angolo di casa nostra, figuriamoci per Taiwan.. manco parlassimo delle isole fiji delle Tacher lol


Sottovalutate drasticamente l importanza strategica di Taiwan e TMSC.
Dare alla Cina il monopolio globale della produzione dei semiconduttori è una follia


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sottovalutate drasticamente l importanza strategica di Taiwan e TMSC.
> Dare alla Cina il monopolio globale della produzione dei semiconduttori è una follia


Ok ed io ti ripeto che sti semiconduttori saranno certamente importanti ma lo sviluppo e ricerca avviene ancora negli usa ed in occidente. Questi cinesi fanno solo il lavoro "sporco" ovvero sfruttamento della manodopera da parte di Microsoft e co andando nelle miniere a tirare fuori il silicio.
Ce ne faremo una ragione e si troverà altre soluzioni


----------



## pazzomania (2 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Vedo improbabili ulteriori escalation


Ok, recupero 50.000 euro per il bunker e domani faccio arrivare Salvini con la ruspa per iniziare lo scavo.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ok ed io ti ripeto che sti semiconduttori saranno certamente importanti ma lo sviluppo e ricerca avviene ancora negli usa ed in occidente. Questi cinesi fanno solo il lavoro "sporco" ovvero sfruttamento della manodopera da parte di Microsoft e co andando nelle miniere a tirare fuori il silicio.
> Ce ne faremo una ragione e si troverà altre soluzioni


Stanno tutti fissati con sti microchip.

Come se la tecnologia per farli l' avessero inventata i Taiwanesi.

Per me, la questione microchip è QUANTOMENO la seconda per importanza, in tutta questa storia.


----------



## Swaitak (2 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ok ed io ti ripeto che sti semiconduttori saranno certamente importanti ma lo sviluppo e ricerca avviene ancora negli usa ed in occidente. Questi cinesi fanno solo il lavoro "sporco" ovvero sfruttamento della manodopera da parte di Microsoft e co andando nelle miniere a tirare fuori il silicio.
> Ce ne faremo una ragione e si troverà altre soluzioni


penso che nel 2022 il know How lo abbiano pure loro, è passata l'era dei copioni.. Con Risorse e manodopora gratis non so fino a che punto siano innocui


----------



## Sam (2 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque questi alieni gialli possono pure prendersi quell'isola.. basta poi che non fracassano per altro.
> 
> Tanto fortunatamente sta Taiwan sta dall'altra parte del globo e a nessuno frega niente chip o non chip.. quale paese folle manda cosa poi la marina??? Per un paese che non ha niente a che fare ne con l'Europa ne con gli usa a spendere miliardi. Non siamo intervenuti in Ucraina che sta dietro all'angolo di casa nostra, figuriamoci per Taiwan.. manco parlassimo delle isole fiji delle Tacher lol


Dai Taiwan alla Cina e vorranno le Senkaku.
Dai le Senkaku e ti ritrovi in guerra col Giappone, oltre a dare loro manforte per rivendicazioni su altre zone, come il Kashmir.

Vai in guerra col Giappone e rischi seriamente di ritrovarti in guerra anche le due Coree e l’Australia.

Praticamente la Terza Guerra Mondiale è servita.

Anch’io penso che siano improbabili escalation, come @Trumpusconi.
Qui non siamo in Ucraina, con qualche badante profuga.
In Estremo Oriente se scoppia un conflitto finisce male per tutti.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> penso che nel 2022 il know How lo abbiano pure loro, è passata l'era dei copioni.. Con Risorse e manodopora gratis non so fino a che punto siano innocui


Sicuramente, ma noi e specialmente gli ammericani sono anni luci in quanto sviluppo e ricerca sulle tecnologie. E' un dato, stipendi da capo giro, finanziamenti ed investimenti da altri pianeti. Gli ammericani si cuccano i più bravi offrono tanto e qualità di riceva e sviluppo di un altro mondo e chiaro che il risultato sarà migliore ..

I Taiwanesi non c'avranno una mazza, tra l'altro i loro sviluppi nel campo di queste tecnologie saranno finanziati da Apple, Microsoft.. se saranno invasi non si farà un dramma. Si apriranno le minieri di fosforo del caro vecchio Yonghong li in nevada.. si pagherà l'operaio di più ed appena avrà il cancro bisognerà pagare tutta la famiglia.. meglio i tawanesi che si ammalano nelle minieri per due cent penserà Bil gay.

L'unico paese in Asia che viaggia in un binario suo nell'industria chip è la Corea Del Sud


----------



## Sam (2 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ok ed io ti ripeto che sti semiconduttori saranno certamente importanti ma lo sviluppo e ricerca avviene ancora negli usa ed in occidente. Questi cinesi fanno solo il lavoro "sporco" ovvero sfruttamento della manodopera da parte di Microsoft e co andando nelle miniere a tirare fuori il silicio.
> Ce ne faremo una ragione e si troverà altre soluzioni


Il problema è che la Cina controlla già tutto il networking mondiale ad alti livelli.
Huawei è un colosso pericoloso, e non parlo degli smartphone.

Io ho espresso da sempre preoccupazioni per il 5G, ma non per il grafene o altro.
Il 5G è in mano alla Cina, e Huawei, come Lenovo, come tanti altri sono stato già beccati con le backdoor che inviavano dati in Cina.

Oltretutto Alibaba Cloud sta diventando un player importantissimo, e ci sono sempre più imprese che stanno usando i loro servizi.

Dare loro il controllo pure dei semiconduttori, vuol dire rischiare ancora di più un controllo lato hardware, soprattutto considerando che i semiconduttori moderni hanno firmware integrati (vedasi robe come Intel ME).

Certo, gli USA non hanno fatto meglio in questi anni (PATRIOT, PRISM, MUSCULAR, ecc), ma onestamente la Cina si è dimostrata molto più aggressiva e spregiudicata.


----------



## Maurizio91 (2 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non c'è necessità di tornare ad essere una putenza militare. Mica bisogna fare le guerre per forza.
> 
> Basterebbe accendere il cervello, perché senza quello pure il barcone della Carola Rackete riesce ad affondare le nostre unità.
> 
> Ma lei aveva a bordo i "migliori" del CSX, tipo Fratoianni e Orfini, armi molto più letali dei 365 mm navali.


In effetti...
Si dice sempre che l'Italia ha risorse straordinarie in termini di turismo, menti, etc e poi diamo come unica soluzione l'apparato militare?
Questa però rischia di essere una visione favolistica; magari la realtà è che l'aspetto militare guida il resto dei settori


Djici ha scritto:


> Hai detto cose che condivido.
> Ma il problema numero uno rimane il popolo. Non il politico.
> Se domani si presentano 2 persone alle elezioni con a prima che ti dice che tutto rimane così mentre la seconda ti dice che devi spendere 200 euro in più a l'anno per migliorare le forze militari e per investire nel nucleare la seconda NON SARA MAI ELETTA.


Infatti.
Non esiste politico, specialmente nel pre-elezioni, né a livello comunale né tantomeno le nazionali, che dica

"cittadini, per rialzarci serve questo e questo, e non sarà piacevole nell'immediato. Fra TOT ANNI però raccoglieremo i frutti".

Questo discorso raccoglierebbe zero voti. 
"Vedremo i benefici fra anni? Follia". Il cittadino vuole tutto e subito. E un sacrificio oggi potrebbe non avere la certezza di dare benefici domani.

Non a caso, nel mondo reale, è già partita la corsa a promettere l'opposto, cioè tagli di tasse, bonus, benefici vari.


----------



## Swaitak (2 Agosto 2022)

*Prime mosse cinesi:
Le esercitazioni militari prevedono operazioni di tiro di artiglieria a lungo raggio e lanci di missili nel mare a Est di Taiwan

la Cina ha sospeso l'import di beni alimentari da oltre 180 imprese di Taiwan mettendo in difficoltà l'industria alimentare locale.*


----------



## ignaxio (2 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque questi alieni gialli possono pure prendersi quell'isola.. basta poi che non fracassano per altro.
> 
> Tanto fortunatamente sta Taiwan sta dall'altra parte del globo e a nessuno frega niente chip o non chip.. quale paese folle manda cosa poi la marina??? Per un paese che non ha niente a che fare ne con l'Europa ne con gli usa a spendere miliardi. Non siamo intervenuti in Ucraina che sta dietro all'angolo di casa nostra, figuriamoci per Taiwan.. manco parlassimo delle isole fiji delle Tacher lol



gurda che per gli americani è più esotica l’Ucraina che Taiwan eh. 
A nessuno frega dei microchip? Serio? Solita tattica del “gli lasciamo fare”?


----------



## Andris (2 Agosto 2022)

quindi c'è una vecchia di 82,5 anni che non risponde a presidente, militari, servizi e diplomatici

a chi risponde ?
alla fanatic squad delle quattro progressiste della Camera ?
o c'è Obama dietro ?


*"Ufficiosamente, la Casa Bianca e il Pentagono non hanno nascosto la loro opposizione alla tappa di Taipei, maturata in un contesto in cui le relazioni Usa-Cina sono ai minimi degli ultimi decenni. *
*Alla fine di luglio, rispondendo a una domanda ad hoc, Biden riferì che "i militari pensano che non sia una buona idea in questo momento".*
* Per settimane, i funzionari del presidente hanno provato a scoraggiare i piani della speaker fino ad arrendersi e a provare a circoscrivere i danni, legando la missione alla sola volontà di Pelosi"


Ansa*


----------



## Milanoide (2 Agosto 2022)

Provocazione Pelosa


----------



## __king george__ (2 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> quindi c'è una vecchia di 82,5 anni che non risponde a presidente, militari, servizi e diplomatici
> 
> a chi risponde ?
> alla fanatic squad delle quattro progressiste della Camera ?
> ...


ma vah...se c'è andata il Pentagono era d'accordo


----------



## __king george__ (2 Agosto 2022)

comunque davvero ha 82 anni e mezzo? azz

energica la vecchietta


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Agosto 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> gurda che per gli americani è più esotica l’Ucraina che Taiwan eh.
> A nessuno frega dei microchip? Serio? Solita tattica del “gli lasciamo fare”?


Anche io all'inizio sono caduto nella trappola del parallismo.. ma ora ci ho pensato su. Secondo me sono due situazione completamenti differenti


L'Ucraina si trova dietro casa nostra e basta un missile russo in Polonia che scopia la terza guerra mondiale

Taiwan non fa parte della nato, si trova dall'altra parte del globo a livello mediatico non avrebbe alcun senso andare a combattere per un paese che a livello culturale e sociale non c'entra nulla. Inoltre una cosa che molti sottovalutano i taiwanesi sono di fatto cinesi, Taiwan come stato cinese non è mai esistito fino al 1950.. un'invasione della Cina a Taiwan sarebbe più da conflitto civile che conflitto tra due paesi.

E comunque non siamo intervenuti in Ucraina, non vedo per quale motivo dobbiamo andare in Taiwan boh
E sti cacchi dei chip ma magari saltassero in aria sti chip cosi la gente smette di comprare e consumare cianfrusaglie varie ed inquinare l'ambiente.


----------



## ignaxio (2 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *ma magari saltassero in aria sti chip cosi la gente smette di comprare e consumare cianfrusaglie varie ed inquinare l'ambiente*.


Ma dici così per ideologia spicciola scusami, senza i microchip oltre che tornare al medioevo (non potremmo nemmeno parlare su questo forum adesso) , saremmo tutti più poveri. 

Sì, agli USA interessa avere potere in Taiwan per avere controllo su questa materia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> quindi c'è una vecchia di 82,5 anni che non risponde a presidente, militari, servizi e diplomatici
> 
> a chi risponde ?
> alla fanatic squad delle quattro progressiste della Camera ?
> o c'è Obama dietro ?



Ovviamente Obama/Kamala.


----------



## Andris (2 Agosto 2022)

*rappresaglia cinese:

CATL, che domina 1/3 del mercato mondiale di batterie di auto elettriche, potrebbe spostare il progetto di impianto programmato negli Stati Uniti in Messico
Sarebbe una grossa perdita per Tesla e Ford, rifornite da loro*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sicuramente, ma noi e specialmente gli ammericani sono anni luci in quanto sviluppo e ricerca sulle tecnologie. E' un dato, stipendi da capo giro, finanziamenti ed investimenti da altri pianeti. Gli ammericani si cuccano i più bravi offrono tanto e qualità di riceva e sviluppo di un altro mondo e chiaro che il risultato sarà migliore ..
> 
> I Taiwanesi non c'avranno una mazza, tra l'altro i loro sviluppi nel campo di queste tecnologie saranno finanziati da Apple, Microsoft.. se saranno invasi non si farà un dramma. Si apriranno le minieri di fosforo del caro vecchio Yonghong li in nevada.. si pagherà l'operaio di più ed appena avrà il cancro bisognerà pagare tutta la famiglia.. meglio i tawanesi che si ammalano nelle minieri per due cent penserà Bil gay.
> 
> L'unico paese in Asia che viaggia in un binario suo nell'industria chip è la Corea Del Sud



Tra l'altro è anche una questione di mentalità, i cinesi sono degli npc alla fine... Nonostante il degrado dell'occidente siamo ancora avanti anni luce anche come concezione dell'individuo e della vita in generale. Questi sono proprio dei bot senz'anima


----------



## Andris (3 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma vah...se c'è andata il Pentagono era d'accordo


intanto a quanto leggo hanno mandato i caccia di suppoto dalla base del Pacifico in Giappone...
hanno avuto timore anche loro di un attacco cinese veramente...


----------



## pazzomania (4 Agosto 2022)

*INIZIATE LE ANNUNCIATE ESERCITAZIONI MILITARI CINESI ATTORNO A TAIWAN*


----------



## Swaitak (4 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *INIZIATE LE ANNUNCIATE ESERCITAZIONI MILITARI CINESI ATTORNO A TAIWAN*


se le cantano e se le suonano, ormai la Nancy è andata


----------



## pazzomania (4 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> se le cantano e se le suonano, ormai la Nancy è andata


Vedremo, penso anche io siano tutte dimostrazioni.

Però insomma, basta un errore di valutazione da parte di qualcuno.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (4 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> se le cantano e se le suonano, ormai la Nancy è andata


Solita roba, al di là della abbaiate, non sono neanche lontanamente vicini a contrastare la talassocrazia americana, a maggior ragione che ora pure i giapponesi si stanno riarmando, nel lungo periodo prevedo più declino che altro per i china e non mi dispiace affatto.


----------

